# Does anybody know what this is?



## steveinaz (Mar 9, 2015)

I know it's for a router table, but that's it. What is this used for? Who is the manufacturer?
As always, Thanks for your help.


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

Kind of looks like a router jig for fluting. Just a guess though.


----------

